# Salivae



## Dispiacere (May 17, 2007)

I have owned a couple of stickbugs for about 2 months or so, I would like to get a antfarm going an some form of preying mantis. I know nothing about preying mantis, so a finger in the the right direction would really help. I breed Crested geckos and own them, the stickbugs,fire-bellied toads, pacific tree frogs and a 3-toed eastern box turtle.


----------



## robo mantis (May 17, 2007)

First of all Welcome second of all its praying mantis not preying mantis


----------



## Butterfly (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I have quite a few Mantids, and a Sulcata Tortoise. Just met my first 3 toed box turtle over the weekend at a local turtle and tortoise show.


----------



## OGIGA (May 17, 2007)

Welcome! Just hang around with us and you'll learn a lot.


----------



## Ian (May 18, 2007)

Yea, welcome to the forum!



> Welcome! Just hang around with us and you'll learn a lot.


Hmm, I wouldn't take Ogiga's word...hanging round with us will just turn you into a complete nerd


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2007)

Welcome. Is your box turtle an easern or a 3 toed? They are different. I have a three toed myself.


----------



## OGIGA (May 18, 2007)

> Yea, welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> > Welcome! Just hang around with us and you'll learn a lot.
> ...


Nerds are smart, right?


----------

